# try to guess my type from my photo



## snowflake12345 (Jan 28, 2013)

Here's my photo:









Try to guess my type.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't think it's possible to accurately guess one's type from their photo, but I'd give it a try anyway, if I could see your photo! it's not loading  Try including it as an attachment to your post.


----------



## Zoey Moon (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't know, but that is the Queen of Penticles from my Tarot deck.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Some sort of NT type, because only they sport a luxurious neckbeard as your own.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I hope you're not naked in this photo....

Also, ISFJ.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jan 17, 2013)

Infj


----------



## gintariukeas (Feb 8, 2013)

Infp/ infj


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

I can't tell with your shirt off, but... ESFP?


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Your eyes say "I want to eat you".

:shocked:


----------



## Mariie (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't know but when I saw it "enfp" just popped up in my head?


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Some introverted type for sure.


----------

